# Reputation understanding



## quartie (Apr 22, 2008)

Terribly sorry if this has been asked before but I couldn't find a thread of the like.

I'm guessing it's visible to others and I haven't seen it on anyone else's reputation, but mine currently reads 16/1. I don't know what the /1 is representing - is it 1 negative rep? If anyone could give me an idea, it would be very much appreciated just for my curiousity's sake!

Cheers.


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 22, 2008)

it means you've been thanked 16 times in one post if i recall correctly


----------



## quartie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thankyou!

I'm not sure as I've been thanked in two seperate threads now...

Hmm... it now displays Thanked: 2... how strange. ?!?!


----------



## Tester (Apr 22, 2008)

You have been thanked in two posts.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 22, 2008)

Mr Test has spoken.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 22, 2008)

who is mr test? why is mr test trying to steal my girlfriend's ovaries?

H


----------



## Groff (Apr 22, 2008)

quartie said:


> Hmm... it now displays Thanked: 2... how strange. ?!?!



Yeah, Amonb thanking this thread made it so.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

halsinden said:


> who is mr test? why is mr test trying to steal my girlfriend's ovaries?
> 
> H


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 22, 2008)

halsinden said:


> who is mr test? why is mr test trying to steal my girlfriend's ovaries?
> 
> H



You'll have to accept it as an inevitability.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> You'll have to accept it as an inevitability.



Mr Test owns all
Including all ovaries


----------



## Drew (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, if the dude's making a pass at your girl's ovaries, Hal, you may as well resign yourself to a lifetime of jerking off. I mean, this IS a hate-fueled killing machine we're talking about here... :/


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Yeah, Amonb thanking this thread made it so.


 
Oh, right!

But that's also strange as I have been thanked in three different posts...?

Does this mean Mr. Test is wrong?

Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

quartie said:


> Oh, right!
> 
> But that's also strange as I have been thanked in three different posts...?
> 
> ...



I'd be careful, Mr. Test can show up at any time. And he has Crom on his side.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mr. Test said:


> You have been thanked in two posts.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)

Double


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

i don't like mr test. not one bit.

i'm going to go bad rep him. then he'll know. yeah, he'll know.

H


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i don't like mr test. not one bit.
> 
> i'm going to go bad rep him. then he'll know. yeah, he'll know.
> 
> H





You're brave Hal, very brave.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're brave Hal, very brave.



ok, i've done it.

i bet he feels >this< small now. 

told.

H


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

My hero!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 23, 2008)

May you be spared the wrath of Crom.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> May you be spared the wrath of Crom.



crom? pfah. i cough over crom's cornflakes.

H


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

So, does no-one really know the whole rep thing then?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 23, 2008)

The Thanked number is the total number of thread that you started that people have thanked. 

Your total e-rep score is the the points from the thanks you've gotten and the points from e-rep given to posts. You give e-rep by clicking on the little scales and then positively or negatively repping a thread. The amount of rep you give or take depends on how much e-rep you have. People with lots of e-rep give lots of points. New members can't give or take rep until they get some of their own.



quartie said:


> Does this mean Mr. Test is wrong?
> 
> Am I allowed to say that?



No.


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh right. Cheers for that! However, as I said, I have been thanked in three seperate threads. Does this mean the rep thing takes a long time to refresh?

You get rep for being wicked and explaining it though!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 23, 2008)

Usually the thanked number is pretty much automatic.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i don't like mr test. not one bit.
> 
> i'm going to go bad rep him. then he'll know. yeah, he'll know.
> 
> H


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2008)

quartie said:


> However, as I said, I have been thanked in three seperate threads. Does this mean the rep thing takes a long time to refresh?
> !



Actually, I looked at the only three threads that you've started, and you've only been thanked in two, the "I hope I get GAS... " thread, and this one.

You've been given regular rep as well, but that does not add to your 'thanked' number. Your 'thanked' number only goes up if you start a thread and someone clicks the  button.

Hope this helps.


----------



## quartie (Apr 23, 2008)

AH, so it only lists on threads that you started! Oh, ok. Thankyou for all your help! I understand now.


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2008)

quartie said:


> AH, so it only lists on threads that you started! Oh, ok. Thankyou for all your help! I understand now.



No problem!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Apr 23, 2008)

Now that you have the rep thing down, go and accept your friends! 

Oh, and.....



Mr Test may be frightening, but Adminibot is just plain sneaky!


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2008)

Yup, as said, thanks only actually count on your thanked list if someone thanks you using the thanks button.






[action=Chris]doesn't think it's possible to use the word "thank" more in that sentence, thx.[/action]


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2008)

...


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Apr 24, 2008)

...


----------



## quartie (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Apr 25, 2008)

quartie said:


>





Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## Stitch (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Apr 25, 2008)

Stitch said:


>



kinda sexy when he does that.

i think i might rape you.

yep. i'm going to make you quack like a duck. it's time to make you preggers.

H


----------



## playstopause (Apr 25, 2008)

halsinden said:


> kinda sexy when he does that.
> 
> i think i might rape you.
> 
> ...


----------

